# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  رسائل الدكتوراه التي نوقشت في الجامعات المصرية في تاريخ القانون

## مروه

* عناوين رسائل* 

*الدكتوراه التي نوقشت في مجال*
* تاريخ القانون*

* في الجامعات المصرية*

*اضغط هنا للتحميل*

----------


## transitorio

تحية طيبــة...
الموضوع مهم ويمهني جداً، لكن على ما يبدو الملف المرفق هو ملف excel  فلم استطع فتحه كونه بالعربيــة، ولا يتوفر لدي excel عربي..ز أكون شاطراً شكراً جزيلا إذا ما تفضلتم برفع الموضوع ثانية بملف pdf K; word او أياً كان.

مع شكري وإمتناني مقدماً :Encore:

----------


## اسلام سعد

حادثه عربيه اسفرت عن موت دكتور يدعى د اسعد فكرى والمدام واولاده الثلاثه

----------

